# Sinful Colors nail polish!!!



## ambernichole (Jan 1, 2012)

i was at walgreens a couple days ago, they where having a sale on some of there items and i happened to come across sinful colors nail polish and i was just wondering if anyone has tried this brand before and if you like it? so far i have liked it. someone else had mentioned it on youtube and i thought i would try it. but i would love to hear some other opinions on it!!


----------



## JazzyK (Jan 2, 2012)

Sinful Colors is my favorite d/s brand.  Some of the colors are dupes for more expensive brands.  Secret Admirer, Deep Red Ocean, Pearl Harbor, Rich in Heart, and Mercury Rising are some of my favorites.


----------



## satojoko (Jan 2, 2012)

Some of them are really nice but I've found that some of them bubble no matter how long I've kept my hands out of water before applying my polish. Not all of them do but it's very annoying to find out after buying a new shade. They have a lot of great colors, though, and the ones that don't bubble are spectacular. Try LA Colors as well. That brand is always in the US dollar stores I go to. It's extremely opaque, the colors are really bright, and I usually get full coverage with just one coat. It also never bubbles on me and I like the brush and the formula. Wet n Wild also makes some great nail polishes. I've got a ton of them and actually prefer them over the OPI polishes I have. I really don't like OPI formula at all.


----------



## beautybesties (Jan 2, 2012)

Some are really good.  I have swatches of quite a few colors.

*Edited by mod*


----------



## ambernichole (Jan 2, 2012)

awesome. i only have the midnight blue, i would love to get more but when i went back they only had a few colors and i really didnt like those colors but i will have to try more brands!


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 2, 2012)

My own Sinful Colors collection nears 100 polishes. A few - the thick glitters ones for example - are really crappy to work with and some are simply fantastic. Some you have to have a base coat otherwise your nail will stain (blues and purples tend to be the worse).


----------



## tlglover1447 (Jan 2, 2012)

I love sinful colors nail polishes sometimes I like them more than my expensive ones.


----------



## ambernichole (Jan 3, 2012)

yea i have only one for now but i plan to get more. but the blue did stain my nail becuz at the time i didnt use a base coat or anything, i got excited and was just testing it out. i was going to get a purple glittery one but changed my mind, if there that diffcuilt to work with im not going to get one.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jan 3, 2012)

I only have a couple colors but the ones I have a I LOVE!


----------



## DreamWarrior (Jan 3, 2012)

This is also my favorite DS brand... a good bottom and top coat and the color is amazing!


----------



## ambernichole (Jan 3, 2012)

@Bonnie Krupa what colors do you have?


----------



## Lilbit82 (Jan 3, 2012)

Maybe I'm partial but I love mine and I have alot including glitter. I especially love when Walgreens has a sale on them for .99


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jan 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ambernichole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> @Bonnie Krupa what colors do you have?



a couple pinks and reds


----------



## ambernichole (Jan 3, 2012)

@Lilbit82 thats what i got mine for!! i love when they have sales, i got some other great makeup also!

@Bonnie Krupa your lucky, they didnt have any of those colors left when i got there but im thinking about going back and getting some more.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Jan 4, 2012)

I've ben wanting to get all the neon colors but I've been trying not to buy anything until after I move lol...it's soooo hard


----------



## URGoldenBeautyy (Jan 4, 2012)

Sinful Colors Nail polish is my favorite , some of the polish that I have chips but most of them are gorgeous ! ​


----------



## ambernichole (Jan 4, 2012)

@bonnie.... i bet so, i didnt get to see the neon colors but im sure they are fabulous!!!


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Jan 6, 2012)

they're hit or miss for me. i do LOVE the green flakie one though. it's called green ocean, i believe. it's beeeauutiful.

generaly, i stay away from cheap creme n/p because they tend to streak but glitter - i go cheap all the way. glitter polishes don't streak and chip. ever. especially theirs!


----------



## internetchick (Jan 6, 2012)

I have liked most of the ones I got. Hottie is my favorite, _especially_ over WnW Saved by the Blue.


----------



## ShortyPirate (Jan 7, 2012)

Omg, yes! I love Sinful Colors! I used to have a bright bright pink one, but I can't remember the name of it. It did get old eventually, but it was such a good color, I'll probably buy it again. But, I found that the colors are very bright and fun. Be sure to use a good top coat on it to make it last longer. I know I used one of the green colors on my toes with a top coat and it lasted forever!  Definatly try it, expecially because it is so inexpensive!


----------



## kayleigh83 (Jan 7, 2012)

Yep, it's a great brand! Check out Hottie, it's an awesome blue-purple iridescent glitter in a sheer base.


----------



## Dinitchka (Jan 8, 2012)

I first found Sinful Colors at Walgreen's last Halloween. I happened to check out at the cosmetics counter (I had not made any cosmetics purchases) and noticed the rack on the counter. They were on sale, and I bought a few. Most of them dark colours, 1 bright bubble gum pink and a glitter pink. I had originally bought the pinks for Breast Cancer Awareness, and I have yet to wear those. Go figure.

As zadidoll said, I would highly recommend using a base coat.

I do like the wear of the polish. The price is good and the colour choice is nice. I defo would recommend trying a few ... or more. LOL!


----------



## sophiej (Jan 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Katie-Gaslight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> they're hit or miss for me.





Same for me. There are some very richly pigmented ones (Dream On and San Francisco come to mind) BUT many of them require a minimum of 4 coats, and that's just too much. Even with Seche Vite it'll take over an hour to dry when you get into 4-5+ coats.


----------



## crystalrn73 (Jan 14, 2012)

There are a few downfalls to Sinful Colors nail polish formula. 1) Need minimum of 2-4 coats depending on color, 2) Bubbling noted in all 4 colors I've used, and 3) they STAIN. The staining is awful! I once used a green and my nails looked like I used a highlighter on them for WEEKS. It was embaressing! I used nail polish remover several times a day, and I even tried different kinds of remover but I had to use bleach on my finger tips.. that's what started fading the stain.


----------



## UrbanFool (Jan 14, 2012)

I thought it was just me being impatient!


----------



## Kimberley Clark (Jan 14, 2012)

I wore it for years when it came in the small bottles. They have an array of different colors for every season. I love it.


----------



## satojoko (Jan 15, 2012)

I picked up SC Mercury Rising a few weeks ago at Rite Aid. They were having a blow out on several nail polish brands at the time. This is an absolutely stunning color! Deep, dark chocolate brown shimmer, a lot more opaque than I expected it to be by looking at it in the bottle. I love it! Perfect shade for this time of year.


----------



## tgooberbutt (Feb 20, 2013)

Walgreens has an in-store ad coupon that is $1 off a bottle of Sinful Colors, limit 3....making it $0.99 per bottle +tx. No limit in NM if you live there.... You can also print out the coupon from the Walgreens site... but coupon availability varies by location I think...I was able to print a coupon for my store in Berkeley, CA, but not for San Francisco, CA.....

And they have the March/St. Patties day colors out, including the green holo ocean green......

Coupon good through Saturday 2/23


----------



## sleepykat (Feb 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *tgooberbutt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Walgreens has an in-store ad coupon that is $1 off a bottle of Sinful Colors, limit 3....making it $0.99 per bottle +tx. No limit in NM if you live there.... You can also print out the coupon from the Walgreens site... but coupon availability varies by location I think...I was able to print a coupon for my store in Berkeley, CA, but not for San Francisco, CA.....
> 
> ...


 Thanks, I totally went for it. I got 'Kissy' and 'In the Spotlight', both I haven't seen before. While I was there, I also picked up Revlon 'Girly' and 'Fashionista' (they were buy 1, get 1 for 50% off).


----------



## tgooberbutt (Feb 21, 2013)

I was looking at "Kissy" - it looks like a dupe for Zoya Charla! Very pretty!


----------



## sleepykat (Feb 21, 2013)

> I was looking at "Kissy" - it looks like a dupe for Zoya Charla! Very pretty!


 I have both now. I haven't tried them on the nail yet, but in the bottle Kissy looks way more green than Charla. I also have Wet n Wild Teal of Fortune; I will try to do a comparison if I remember.


----------



## chrysalis101 (Feb 22, 2013)

I love SC and WnW. I probably have more of them than anything else. I actually like the SC cremes. many of them are 1-2 coat polishes for me. I use them for stamping most often. Actually, my favorite blue is from SC. They do stain, but I always use a base coat anyway. My Christmas mani got messed up before it dried on one nail, so I redid it and didn't use b/c. I thought it wouldn't matter, just this once...oh, no. It's still stained a slight blue, but growing out nicely. Not a big deal, really, since my nails are always polished anymore.


----------

